# Real Reel Disappointment



## DonaldE (Sep 18, 2005)

Just bought a Okuma EF50 Epixor spinning reel last year and put it on a medium heavy 7 foot rod that I use for pier fishing. I used it about four fishing trips and on my last trip the anti-reverse has broken so I can't set the hook without the handle spinning around. I filled it with 50 lb test Power Pro line if that makes a difference. I think that I paid about $50 for the reel. 
Instead of getting it fixed, I would like to replace that reel with another that would be suitable for my 7 foot MH rod. I mostly do pier fishing. What maybe a good reliable spinning reel that would fill my requirements. Would like to keep the cost under $90 if possible. 
Any suggestion would be grateful............


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

spen a few extra buys and get a penn slammer 560

if not try the 550ssg


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

do yourself a favor, go to cabellas and buy the diawa capricorn thats on sale. you wont regret it. do not buy okuma. their stuff is junk. also, you shouldnt need 50lb pp for anything in the surf minus big big biters. 30lb pp will break most gear or rods wihtout a problem.. but their on clearance or sale or something real cheap.... like a 1/3 or their price.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> diawa capricorn


Take that Korean guy's advice. He's speakin' truths.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

NTKG said:


> do not buy okuma. their stuff is junk.



I second that......3 AV65s 3 busted, 2 repaired 1 busted again....junk I say


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

I have a diawa that I bought on cleareance about 12 years ago and haven't had a problem. I also have a shimano for about 7 years that hasn't had a problem.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

do yourself a favor, go to cabellas and buy the diawa capricorn thats on sale. you wont regret it. do not buy okuma. their stuff is junk. also, you shouldnt need 50lb pp for anything in the surf minus big big biters. 30lb pp will break most gear or rods wihtout a problem.. but their on clearance or sale or something real cheap.... like a 1/3 or their price.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Neil are you drunk?  

Or maybe I'm seeing double?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

The 60# braid didn't help that reel...


----------



## lovefishing (May 23, 2006)

I've asked this question myself and i was told a shimano baitrunner 3500 and the diawai Emcast 4500 were were pretty good to use. just my .2 cents


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

I've definetly hear good thing about the baitrunner and was really close to buying one, but decided why fix something that's not broken.


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*How bout givin me a try*

If you would give me a call I'm pretty sure I could have or can get you what you want and save you a few bucks.

Just a try that's all................

Randy

757-465-9020


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Baitshack said:


> If you would give me a call I'm pretty sure I could have or can get you what you want and save you a few bucks.
> 
> Just a try that's all................
> 
> ...



Give Randy a call you wont regret it. He will beat most prices and can ship as well. 

Now my opinion. I love Penn reels. I have the 450ssg, 550ssg, 650ss and 750ss, Love them all and never had a problem with them. Couple of them are 7-8 yrs old and still catching fish.

Ken


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

The Penns are worth EVERY PENNY. Two old style 6500 Spinfishers, Two 360 Slammers, Two 5500 Graphite Frames, and two 712 Z's.

Yep, I'm a Penn Fan....and I'll never have to buy another spinner unless I just want to.

Neither will my son... 

Believe it!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

the newer penns will not outdo a daiwa capricorn, penns spinning reels lately have not been the best of things.... anythings better than a okuma.... also, stay away from baitrunners for pierfishing, you wont use it, and its one more function that can break later. 

the capricorns are selling for like 49bucks. i bought three of them last week just bc it was a good deal. you should check it out


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

check ou tthe marketplace... homeboy is selling a used one for 90bucks, and you can get a new one for less right now!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Well*

I guess I am the only one who has not had any real problems with the 8 that I have. 2 out of the 8 just went after 4 years. I have had Penn and Shimano reels take a dump. Nothing lasts forever. I have enjoyed the ones that I have. I have 2 Expior eb80's and love them, but I want the Emblem Pro in place of them because I have them on two 12 footers.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Check out the Diawa Laguna 4000. A sweet reel.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Hey if what you are looking for is a current model Give Randy a call he will let you know the deal. Now I ask this don't try and snowball him he knows the deal. I don't want anybody looking bad.


----------



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

Gotta disagree on the Okuma = Junk...

I have a Okuma Alumina 40 on a 7' rod that i love and has been so good that i bought a 20 size for freshwater.

I run 20# P-Line Spectrex on the 40 and its been flawless. 

I use the 40 for bottom rig pier stuff and throwing lures.


----------



## DonaldE (Sep 18, 2005)

Thank all of you for helping me out. A lot of good information has been forwarded in your replies and I now will end up buiying two new reels for my saltwater fishing trips. I really appreciate all of your experience you guys shared with me. I think I will also drop Power Pro down to 30 # test, that may help on the reel wear and tear on the reels also. Thanks again.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Just give randy a try. I know he will try fo your business.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Oh if you want braid try the Stern Super braid much thinner but oh so strong. I'm not sure if the baitshack carries it.


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*A little Plug for OKUMA*

Shimano and Penn in that order I feel are the best reels out there unless you get in to some of the exotic stuff; *HOWEVER

Of all the reels we sell out of this store Okuma accounts for WAY over half of them. In 2006 I have had 3 Okumas returned because of faulty workmanship or performance. They have a great warranty and I have never been questioned on a return by them.

I have some customers that would not be caught dead with one because they prefer, and can afford, the more expensive brands. Each to his own. 

For the money and warranty I don't think you can beat them. And by the way if you bought that reel here and it was less than a year old we would be glad to take it back and give you your money back, another reel or apply the price to something else.

Good Luck

Randy *


----------



## JJ007LJ (May 20, 2005)

*my 2 cents*

I'm sure I'm going to anger some people on this board, but I don't think all Okuma's are junk. I bought a VS 45 spinner and love it. It does have a 5 yr warranty so if it does breakdown you can be sure I'll be getting another one with a 5 yr warranty. It cost me 120 I think, but its worth it versus 2 for 100 over the next 5 yrs. Something to think about. I do have a laguna and like it, but not as much as the VS for handling and smoothness.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

not a spinner, but my father caught a 42lb cobia on a CSV55 the day after memorial day. I am not sure about the quality of the reel, but it did the job that day and has a really high gear ratio if the a big one runs straight at the pier.

then again, I love my Shimano TLD 20, and Randy at the baitshack took good care of me with a great price and set up.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*REEls,REEls n` More REEls Descisions HUH*

If you can find a Shimano TLD 15 Spinning its worth more than its weight in gold! Abselutely the best real i have ever owned period. Second is my Shimano Spheros 12000 awsome drag....
Then theres the old Green Penn standby 704 Z low maintinence,few parts and Bullet proof. Im sure you can grab one of these on ebay for less than 50 Clams.

Go lighter on the Line though and adjust drag accordingly.

Good Luck


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I learn by experience and so far my experience with okuma is bad. I bought their top of the line spin reel VS40 in February of 06, I just shipped it back for repairs two weeks ago, the gears were slipping/stripped. I'm sorry but that is crap, they claim that their big VS reels can do battle with huge yellowfin tuna like saltiga and stellas have proven to do, no way. 
I have caught some nice tog and sheepshead on this reel but nothing over 12-13 lbs. the reason they have such a good warranty is because they know that they suck. Why would anyone buy a reel knowing that they will have to return it for repairs possibly in less than one year like me. for @ $90 price range I would probably look at a penn slammer 360, I know the new ss reels have been getting bad press, but I have never had or heard of problems with the slammer.


----------



## DaHoSturgeon (Nov 28, 2006)

*Okuma Fan...*

I guess Okuma must have some QA problems or something. Becasue my experiences are sure not like some of yours. I get the cheap reels and have had great luck with MUCH larger fish...

I posted this on another thread today and thought I would add it here also...

I have a number of Okuma Spinners (AV-30 and ABF-40 for trout and bass and a AV-80 and the new ABF-90 for Sturgeon) and fly reels, and have not had one problem with any of them yet and I use them all the time. 

That being said, I did get the wrong extra spool on a brand new Avenger ABF-90 baitfeeder. I wrote them and they sent me another new primary spool, free of charge, in two days.

I have probably caught 20 - five foot plus Sturgeon with them, an 8 footer at 250# being the largest. That big one took about 1 1/2 hrs to bring in and the reel worked great. It must have ran out at least 1,500 yards of line in the fight and the spool/drag didn't even get hot. I checked it because I was worried it might get too hot.

The only problem I have had with them is the exterior finish. I have the cleaper Okuma reels with the graphite cases and they surface scratch much easier than my vintage Mitchells and Penn 9500SS. But, I prefer to use the Okumas, as they are much smoother and better balanced.

I just wish I could find a 10' 2-piece 60-80# class spinning rod to fight these large Sturgeon with. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tenchi_the_fish (Feb 9, 2006)

Penn slammer (260,360,460,560) all bulletproof. Stay away from the Penns made in other countries they suck. Shimano Stradics and Sustains are also great reels. Try the new Daiwa Tierra they are awsome reels. (You carry any of the Daiwa Tierra Randy?) Can't beat my tried and True Penn 716. Nothing to break in that baby.


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*Reels*

Call me and I am sure we can help and save you money..757-465-9020.

Why deal with Cabellas ???


Randy


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Okuma VS45 is a great real and worth every penny..I picked up 2 of them for 80 bucks a piece on Ebay. The only problem I have ever had with an Okuma is the anti-reverse and it seems that it happens on almost every model but for me its worth it....I will wear out most reels in less that a year..Okuma's can stand the test of "Tom" and time too...lol


----------



## Smilingg (Jul 19, 2005)

The biggest favor you could do for yourself would be to call Randy at The Baitshack. You'll wind up with what is optimum for you and you'll never beat the price.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

the AVENGER AV-50 i have has been flawless for me through evry fishing trip i ve been on . say what you will about it but its good for me.........................*okuma sucks*yeah whatever


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

DonaldE said:


> Just bought a Okuma EF50 Epixor spinning reel last year and put it on a medium heavy 7 foot rod that I use for pier fishing. I used it about four fishing trips and on my last trip the anti-reverse has broken so I can't set the hook without the handle spinning around. *I filled it with 50 lb test Power Pro line if that makes a difference.* I think that I paid about $50 for the reel.
> Instead of getting it fixed, I would like to replace that reel with another that would be suitable for my 7 foot MH rod. I mostly do pier fishing. What maybe a good reliable spinning reel that would fill my requirements. Would like to keep the cost under $90 if possible.
> Any suggestion would be grateful............


Ya fill many reels only rated to 15# test with 50# braid and you will prolly ruin them too.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

shimano all the way, have always used shimano and abused the heck out of them n they keep on ticking


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I have an Okuma Inspira and have had no problems with it. On a side note, the first Okuma Inspira reel I received was defective but I noticed the problem immediately before any use; it was replaced at no cost to me. I have an Avenger for spot/croaker fishing and it has not given me any problems, however, fishing with a higher end reel is preferable. I have a Penn 4400 but hardly use it. My next reel will be a Shimano.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Jigmaster said:


> Then theres the old Green Penn standby 704 Z low maintinence,few parts and Bullet proof. Im sure you can grab one of these on ebay for less than 50 Clams.


The guys from the Noreast will not let you steal them for less than a buck twenty-five on the auction site(unless it is ugly) now a local flea market they could go cheap.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Jigmaster said:


> Then theres the old Green Penn standby 704 Z low maintinence,few parts and Bullet proof. Im sure you can grab one of these on ebay for less than 50 Clams.





Digger said:


> The guys from the Noreast will not let you steal them for less than a buck twenty-five on the auction site(unless it is ugly) now a local flea market they could go cheap.



I retired mine but it was a good reel in its day.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Okuma makes quite a number of reels for other manufacturers. I don't know the names, but they fab for lots of the other guys.
I'm sure specs differ depending on nametag.
That said, I bought an Okuma spinner a couple of years back that had a non-standard shoe on it. The curvature did not sit on nor match the radius of any of my rods, so it rocked back and forth, no matter how tight.
it was from Cablela,s and the took it back, no questions. 
I then bought a Shimano to replace it....

nw


----------



## bigwavedavel14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Randy has some great deals . id give him a call.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

*Abu's?*

Looks like no one is a fan of Abu's? I am aware of clutch issues, but is there something else drasrically wrong with them i am not aware of?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

The only problems I have heard is the drags are not that great. I like the smoothness of the way they cast.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Rods and reels are generally ruined by user error and not by fish. How many times have you seen someone flex the hell out of a rod when hung up. This is probably one of the biggest reasons for broken rod tips. Reels can also be damaged by putting too much stress on the reel generally caused by being hung up. 

It is very rare for a big fish to ruin a reel, but it can happen if you use cheap reels. Okuma should be reasonable for fishing in Va. Piers.

Having said that, you get what you pay for and the moderately priced Shimano and Penns will last longer. They have beefier gears and are less prone to getting out of whack when stress is applied to it.

The other factor for the quality of the reel is the drag. How smooth is the drag? A good quality rod will also apply less stress to the reel which also help fight a nice fish as most of the fish's power is being countered by the flex of the rod.


In Florida, it is not unusual to see people with Loomis Rod matched to a Shimano Stella which would set you back about $850. The reason is because of the quality of the fish they are going for. If you ever experienced the thrill of fight with a snook and then end up losing most of it, then you will understand why people would be willing to pay $850 to increase their catch ratio. It is the most thrill I've had since fishing for Silver (Coho) Salmon in Alaska.

I was using a 8' 6" St. Croix surf rod matched to a Shimano Spheros 8000 reel. The rod was too stiff and the reel did not have good enough drag. I'm seriously thinking about getting that Loomis. However, I can't justify paying $600 for a reel. Not unusual to see in Florida though.


----------

